# LIKES, BACON AND SUCH MOVE TO BEING READ SECTION BEFORE BEING READ



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2022)

As the title says. I think the @entersomeonesnamehere might do that as well


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 3, 2022)

What the -- I don't even --

That's some serious abuse of grammar, damn you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2022)

I have to call the police for this violation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 4, 2022)

?detserra teg ot od I dluohs tahw

?elbatpecca siht sI

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 4, 2022)

I have never in my life read a slice of bacon. I usually eat it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2022)

You should be able to turn off notifications for them…


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2022)

They used to stay there until I went to the thread they were on. Now, as soon as I go to a post in the top right Alert button, they now all disappear before I see them


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 5, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> They used to stay there until I went to the thread they were on. Now, as soon as I go to a post in the top right Alert button, they now all disappear before I see them



Mine get marked as "read" but stay there all the same; only the notification disappears.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2022)

Said it better than I

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2022)

They certainly disappear when you click the bell icon which shows the notifications this is just how it works.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2022)

Never used to though. It started for me about two months or so ago. Some about the "Mark Read" button there as well. If I clicked "Marked Read" in the Alerts, it would be removed from the "What's New" and "New Posts". If I click the "Mark Forums Read" button in the centerish, they now have to be removed from the Alerts whereas before they disappeared


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2022)

I have no clue what you guys are talking about but that's OK. I'm enjoying looking at the grammar police,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 6, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I have no clue what you guys are talking about but that's OK. I'm enjoying looking at the grammar police,


She's so busy with taking photos ... Several calls and no responses, til now!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2022)

In my alerts, it shows new posts and Likes (etc.) in chronological order when first viewed.
If I click on any of the links to view a subject and then go back to the list, it now shows the most recent posts as unread with Likes (etc.) starting beneath the remaining unread posts and show as being "read".


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 672525



That broke my English bone.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> That broke my English bone.


My favorite part, is where it states that after drying, it will not leave.

It's rare to find a product that is so loyal these days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> My favorite part, is where it states that after drying, it will not leave.
> 
> It's rare to find a product that is so loyal these days!



Who knew they had Google Translate in 1960?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> That broke my English bone.



You are not alone!!!



GrauGeist said:


> My favorite part, is where it states that after drying, it will not leave.
> 
> It's rare to find a product that is so loyal these days!


I'll explain that in the Language section.

But actually it will leave, if you disrespect it. 



Thumpalumpacus said:


> Who knew they had Google Translate in 1960?!



I would say 'saving money' and 'not expend extra money for a translator'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

